# Toe nail infection



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have had a fungal infection on my toe nails for over two years.
Doctor would not prescribe anything.Went to the pharmacy and was given Cure a Nail @ "£23 that last 3 months ,been applying for over 2 years,total waste on money .
Went back to the doctors this week,who has now decided to prescibe a product called Lamisil once.
Has anyone else had a fungal infection and been able to cure it?.

Other than that,i have no other problems ,Honest
:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Terbinafine tablets worked well on mine, but they are on prescription.

Fungal nail infection is very common, and difficult to clear. It took the tablets several months, and my doctor did tell me not to take them any longer than I needed to.

I think they can have nasty side effects if taken for too long.

Can't help any more I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I recently spoke to my pharmacist about this and he recommended Vick Vapour Rub! Too early to tell if it's doing any good, he did say it would take a while but it's certainly much cheaper than the stuff that I bought elsewhere and used for months to no avail.

(For the avoidance of doubt, you rub it into the affected nails, not your chest!!)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I've had mine for at least 10 years, doctor simply told me if I wasn't that bothered then to leave it, Ive tried all the usual creams. So there it is , staring at me every morning when i put on socks. I just keep it trimmed.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Terbinafine tablets worked well on mine, but they are on prescription.
> 
> Fungal nail infection is very common, and difficult to clear. It took the tablets several months, and my doctor did tell me not to take them any longer than I needed to.
> 
> ...


Dave ,doctor did mention tables that i would have to take for a year.The side affects were not good for the kidneys,and i would have to stop drinking beer for that time.Mmmmm what shall i do,i know i`ll nip down to the pub while i thinking about it     

Les


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I had it in one toe about four or five years ago and the Doctor prescribed an anti biotic pill to take every day.
I had to take it for about a year but it did work.
I did contract Ulcerative Colitis shortly after this but the Doctor assured me there was not connection.
When you reach a certain age you have to acquire an ailment to complain to the dog about. Just make sure it's something fairly trivial.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

First time I had fungal big toe nail was about 12 years ago in one toe and my GP prescribed Loceryl. It got rid of it after 3 months or so. Then about 5 years I got it again. This time Loceryl did not work and it subsequently spread to the other big toe. GP advised against the pills for the reasons already stated and his advice was to live with it. That is what I do - I keep the toe nails trimmed and seldom think about it. A lot easier than having to remember to apply the lotion. I guess if it gets too severe then the nails will drop off and I will be able to start afresh again!


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw an article in one of the daily papers which recommended submerging the infected toes in Lysterine mouth wash. I bought a cheaper alternative from Superdrug and just put my foot into an empty ice cream container and put sufficient mouth wash in to the container just to cover the infected toe(s). I let my foot soak for about 30 minutes every night and after about a week there was a definite improvement and after 2weeks the infection had cleared up. 

Keith


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Tea Tree oil. I kid you not this stuff is great, you can get it most health shops.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Change your shoes and socks regularly, don,t wear shoes or socks around the house or garden and never tread grapes!

C.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I was prescribed Lamisil some years back for the same problem. After a few weeks on it I started getting severe stomach pains. I stopped taking the Lamisil but the pains went on for many months after.

Like many others I just live with the problem now. Not pretty but not really a problem except in the summer when wearing sandals.

I'm sure many will have used Lamisil with no side effects, perhaps I was just unlucky!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Change your shoes and socks regularly, don,t wear shoes or socks around the house or garden and never tread grapes!
> 
> C.


Clive ,i hardly ever wear shoes and socks,my feet never sweat,and i buy my wine in bottles   

Les


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Terbinafine worked for me too .The reason it takes so long to get rid of, it has to grow out so the faster your nails grow the quicker you get rid
Bri


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I also have had this infection for years one nail on each foot.
I have tried various methods both over the counter and prescribed.
Being a modeller I have a small high speed grinder. 
This is used to remove most of the infected nails and keep them trimmed.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sgt411 said:


> I saw an article in one of the daily papers which recommended submerging the infected toes in Lysterine mouth wash. I bought a cheaper alternative from Superdrug and just put my foot into an empty ice cream container and put sufficient mouth wash in to the container just to cover the infected toe(s). I let my foot soak for about 30 minutes every night and after about a week there was a definite improvement and after 2weeks the infection had cleared up.
> 
> Keith


Do your feet now smell better than your breath? :?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I would go with the barefoot option but also look at honey treatment. Dont bother with the jar of manuka honey you buy over the counter it has been heat treated the info on the jar is pre treatment. 
You should be able to get medical grade manuka honey dressing and/or tube from your chemist or ask a dr for a script to get some then do dressings with it. Totally edible just treated different and the curative properties not burnt out and sterilised.

We use it on wounds and it is brilliant and l understand there have been good results against mrsa with it. l know not a wound but worth trying.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Sgt411 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an article in one of the daily papers which recommended submerging the infected toes in Lysterine mouth wash. I bought a cheaper alternative from Superdrug and just put my foot into an empty ice cream container and put sufficient mouth wash in to the container just to cover the infected toe(s). I let my foot soak for about 30 minutes every night and after about a week there was a definite improvement and after 2weeks the infection had cleared up.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> I would go with the barefoot option but also look at honey treatment. Dont bother with the jar of manuka honey you buy over the counter it has been heat treated the info on the jar is pre treatment.
> You should be able to get medical grade manuka honey dressing and/or tube from your chemist or ask a dr for a script to get some then do dressings with it. Totally edible just treated different and the curative properties not burnt out and sterilised.
> 
> We use it on wounds and it is brilliant and l understand there have been good results against mrsa with it. l know not a wound but worth trying.


Wont it my my feet sticky,and i`m not sure if i can convinced my wife to suck my toes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Les


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

) no not to bad actually it isnt runny it is a set honey so stiff. But if you put it under a dressing that would protect other areas from stickiness.

And on a lighter note to clean your foot could stir your coffee.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

My chiropodist said tea tree oil but it will take a long while as the nail bed so this has to grow out. He said the tablets are dangerous.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I went through lots of doctors and dermitology visits at the hospital and in the end a quick fix was to have my two large toe nails removed including the beds and now no problems at all


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

not to ignore, had what appeared to be a bruised big toe & thought i must have dropped something on it , thought nothing of it and carried on, a couple of week's later the other one started to turn black knew i hadn't done anything so went to the doc's, fungal infection he said let's test you for diabetes , then told me some of the other sign's ie raging thirst & tiredness got me to a T , only type 2 but god knows how long i would have gone undiagnosed without the toes


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I went through ointments galore for the fungal infection on my big toe- no change. Couldn't have the oral medication as I take immunosuppressants that also give my body a batterring and taking both could have given me very bad problems. Eventually the toe nail became very distorted and painful as it curled inwards and squeezed the nailbed. I had it removed 18 months ago by my GP. It took a year to regrow but is now completely free of infection and looks fine. Quite a drastic treatment but well worth it in the long run!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had the systemic fungicides and routine blood tests every month and it cleared it after about 18 months......

I now use Lamisil just in case it tries to come back, and it has not so far.........

Once established it is very difficult to eliminate without serious medical intervention. The systemic fungicides can lead to liver failure so need to be taken for as short as possible and can only be obtained on prescription.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I had the systemic fungicides and routine blood tests every month and it cleared it after about 18 months......
> 
> I now use Lamisil just in case it tries to come back, and it has not so far.........
> 
> ...


Dave,the doctor would not recommend taking tablets,just like what you have said,can lead to liver failure.
All i will say is Cure a Nail ,to me was a waste of money.

Thanks Dave and to everyone else to took the time to reply.It is reassuring to know i`m not on my own.

  

Les


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I had had a fungal toenail infection for years and did nothing about it. I just thought it was part of getting older as I remember my parents having the same thing.
When John and I got together I very generously shared it with him and it was his podiatrist who told me what my problem was.
She recommended Curanail and Johns quickly cleared up but it has taken a full year and a few months to clear mine up.
It is important to treat your footwear with antifungal spray and towels and bedding and socks need boil washing because you will keep reinfecting yourself.
My sister had tablets from her doctor, I don't know what they were but she was on her fifth consecutive course when she read the paper that came with them and it said you should have your liver checked after one course. She now has liver damage which was a problem when she had her hip replacements because it can cause bleeding.
Regards, Joan.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I too had a fungal nail infection some years ago. The doctor prescribed some pills which I took and it cleared up the infection. Have to say whilst taking the pills my urine did smell a bit like insecticide, consider spaying the roses but thought better of it. :wink:

Wobby


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Tee tree oil is good for cold sores too! But for athletes foot or other fungal foot infections - try Whitfields ointment - the bigger chemists should have it, or will make it up for you - it works very well. Marie


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Try graphite cream , get it from any homeopathy shop


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

have heard of a lot of success using vic vapour rub, am using it on my daughters nails at the mo, have been doing it for about 2 weeks and it seems to be eating away at the nail, it is making it it less hard and brittle and the colour is changing, so it is doing something, i rub it on when she goes to bed. have tried loads of creams from the doctors and none of them made any difference, its worth giving it a go.


----------

